# Deutschlands meistvertraute Waschmittelmarke



## Gernot Back

Gerade in der Fernsehwerbung gehört: „Deutschlands meistvertraute Waschmittelmarke“. Was soll das sein? Womit ist eine Waschmittelmarke aus Deutschland am meisten vertraut (ge)worden? Mit ihren Kunden? Soll das heißen; dass Mitbewerber einen weniger guten Draht zu ihren Kunden haben? Wie hat man diesen Grad an Vertrautheit des Waschmittelherstellers mit seinen Kunden gemessen?

Ich bin z. B. ein „mit allen Grammatiktheorien vertrauter Deutschlehrer“: Ich bin als Deutschlehrer mit allen Grammatiktheorien vertraut, d. h.: Ich kenne sie alle! Wenn jemand oder etwas mit etwas oder jemand anderem vertraut ist, so ist dies kein (Zustands-)Passiv, sondern ein Kopulaverb mit einem prädikativen Adjektiv.

„Vertrauen“ ist im Deutschen ein intransitives Verb. _Man vertraut jemande__m_ oder _einer Sache_. Ein Passiv von „vertrauen“ wie im Englischen (_This detergent brand is trusted by most consumers in Germany_) gibt es im Deutschen nicht! Es kann deshalb auch in diesem Sinne keine „meistvertraute Waschmittelmarke Deutschlands“ geben, oder wie seht ihr das?

Ich würde dieses überteuerte Waschmittel ja sowieso nie kaufen, denn was sollte das für ein Verkaufsargument sein, dass das Waschmittel mit seinen Kunden vertraut geworden ist?

Wann hören diese Werbefuzzis und -tussis endlich auf, uns ihr Denglisch (Germany's most trusted detergent brand) aufzudrücken?


----------



## Kajjo

Gernot Back said:


> Deutschlands meistvertraute Waschmittelmarke“. Was soll das sein?


_die Waschmittelmarke, der Deutschlands Kunden am meisten vertrauen_

aber nicht gemeint ist:_ mit der Kunden vertraut sind / die Kunden vertraut ist_



Gernot Back said:


> Wann hören diese Werbefuzzis und -tussis endlich auf, uns ihr Denglisch (Germany's most trusted detergent brand) aufzudrücken?


Meines Erachtens wird es eher schlimmer als besser. Ich höre und lese immer mehr Wendungen, die direkt aus dem Englischen dumm-übersetzt wurden. Manchmal entstehen aus diesen Dummübersetzungen dann sogar neue Verwendungen, die irgendwann als legitim empfunden werden. Ob man das dann gut oder schlecht findet, ist wohl eine Frage der persönlichen Ansichten.

Ich empfand anfangs zum Beispiel auch "to share (social media) > teilen" furchtbar und wirklich einfach nur dumm-übersetzt. Inzwischen wird es so viel verwendet, dass es auch mir kaum noch auffällt. Gemeint ist ja nicht "teilen" , sondern entweder so etwas wie gemeinsam nutzen oder weiterleiten.



Gernot Back said:


> Es kann deshalb auch in diesem Sinne keine „meistvertraute Waschmittelmarke Deutschlands“ geben, oder wie seht ihr das?


Da bin ich definitiv deiner Meinung. Das ist ein Unwort und entweder lieblos übersetzt oder aber absichtlich zum Auffallen. Es heißt ja auch so schön: Besser schlecht auffallen als gar nicht auffallen!


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> _die Waschmittelmarke, der Deutschlands Kunden am meisten vertrauen_
> 
> aber nicht gemeint ist:_ mit der Kunden vertraut sind / die Kunden vertraut ist_
> 
> [„meistvertraute (Waschmittelmarke)]  ist ein Unwort und entweder lieblos übersetzt oder aber absichtlich zum Auffallen.


 So sehe ich das auch.


----------



## elroy

Wie könnte man „Germany’s most trusted brand“ kurz und prägnant in unkontroverses Deutsch übersetzen? 

„Deutschlands bewährteste Marke“?
„die Marke deutschen Vertrauens“? 
(beides etwas frei übersetzt)


----------



## Kajjo

Ja, das ist gewiss die Ursache dieser Dumm-Übersetzung. Es gibt kein wirklich prägnantes Äquivalent im Deutschen.

_Persil, Deutschlands vertrauenswürdigstes Waschmittel

Persil genießt das größte Vertrauen!
Deutschlands Hausfrauen vertrauen Persil!_


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> Wie könnte man „Germany’s most trusted brand“ kurz und prägnant in unkontroverses Deutsch übersetzen?


„Deutschlands vertrauenwürdigste  Waschmittelmarke“, aber für Werbung klingt das zu bieder.

Außerdem sagt "vertrauenwürdig(ste)" nicht aus, ob/ dass die Verbraucher der Marke auch wirklich vertrauen.
Siehe #26


----------



## bearded

Da ein möglicher Satzbau - neben ''ich bin mit etwas vertraut'' - auch ''mir ist etwas vertraut'' (mit 'vertraut' als Adjektiv) ist, so interpretiere ich _Deutschlands meistvertraute Waschmittelmarke _sinngemäß als

 ''Den Deutschen meistvertraute Waschmittelmarke''

,wobei der Genitiv ''Deutschlands'' freilich alles Andere als korrekt ist. Diesem Fehler liegt wahrscheinlich, wie schon von anderen erwähnt, eine falsche Übersetzung zugrunde.


----------



## Hutschi

Gernot Back said:


> Gerade in der Fernsehwerbung gehört: „Deutschlands meistvertraute Waschmittelmarke“. Was soll das sein? Womit ist eine Waschmittelmarke aus Deutschland am meisten vertraut (ge)worden? Mit ihren Kunden? Soll das heißen; dass Mitbewerber einen weniger guten Draht zu ihren Kunden haben? Wie hat man diesen Grad an Vertrautheit des Waschmittelherstellers mit seinen Kunden gemessen?
> ...





Kajjo said:


> _die Waschmittelmarke, der Deutschlands Kunden am meisten vertrauen_
> 
> aber nicht gemeint ist:_ mit der Kunden vertraut sind / die Kunden vertraut ist_


Ich verstehe es genau andersherum:
Es gemeint  die Waschmittel*marke*, mit der die Leute in Deutschland  am meisten vertraut sind.
*edit: *Es könnte auch bedeuten, dass es die weltweit vertrauteste Waschmittelmarke aus Deutschland ist. Das hängt vom Kontext ab.



bearded said:


> ''Den Deutschen meistvertraute Waschmittelmarke''


So sehe ich es auch.

Ich verbessere hierbei nicht die Werbung und schreibe sie auch nicht um, um sie besser zu gestalten, sondern sage, wie ich sie verstehe.

Was gemeint ist, weiß ich nicht, sondern nur, wie ich es lese.

Die Marke ist nicht nur am meisten bekannt, sondern als Marke am meisten vertraut. Der Unterschied: Man kennt sie nicht nur, sondern sie gehört zum Alltag.

Vergleiche:
Duden:
vertraut

in naher Beziehung zu jemandem stehend; eng verbunden; ...
wohlbekannt, gewohnt, nicht fremd
---
Man muss beachten: Es geht hier um die Marke, nicht um Funktion oder Nutzen.

---

Da es ja deutsch ist, kann es nicht zu einem Missverständnis in der Art "Come in and find out" = "Komm rein und finde raus (den Weg nach draußen)." kommen.
(Gemeint war: "und finde es heraus." Das ergibt aber in Deutsch auch wenig Sinn.

Edit: Wortdreher beseitigt.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Vergleiche:
> Duden:
> vertraut


Darum geht es doch gerade: So würde man es verstehen, wenn man den Werbeslogan nicht kennen würde. Gemeint ist aber ganz sicher "most trusted". Lies es dir noch mal von Anfang an durch.

Es geht hier um falsche Übersetzung, nicht darum, was man rauslesen könnte, wenn man nichts davon wüsste.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich habe in #1 nichts von einer Übersetzung gelesen. Ein Sprachvergleich ist vorhanden. Aber der diente zur Illustration.
Ich kann auch nichts bewerten, was ich nicht kenne.
Einer Marke vertraue ich nicht, sie ist mir vertraut. ... oder eben nicht.
Einem Waschmittel kann ich vertrauen oder misstrauen.


----------



## bearded

Kajjo said:


> wenn man den Werbeslogan nicht kennen würde


Den Slogan kannte ich eben nicht - zumal Persil hierzulande nicht _sehr _bekannt ist und eine Persil-Werbung hier praktisch nicht existiert.


----------



## Hutschi

Gernot Back said:


> „Vertrauen“ ist im Deutschen ein intransitives Verb. _Man vertraut jemande__m_ oder _einer Sache_. Ein Passiv von „vertrauen“ wie im Englischen (_This detergent brand is trusted by most consumers in Germany_) gibt es im Deutschen nicht!


Es gibt das Adjektiv "vertraut". Wenn man mit etwas vertraut ist, ist es einem wohlbekannt. (Nicht einfach nur bekannt.)

In: _Deutschlands meistvertraute Waschmittelmarke_ ist es ein Adjektiv. Das erkennt man durch die Stellung und die Deklination.
Es ist nicht die Marke, der am meisten vertraut wird, sondern die, die am vertrautesten ist.


Gernot Back said:


> Ein Passiv von „vertrauen“ wie im Englischen (_This detergent brand is trusted by most consumers in Germany_) gibt es im Deutschen nicht!


Genau. In dem deutschen Werbeslogan ist es kein Passiv, sondern ein Adjektiv.

---
Ich gehe nicht von einer Fehlübersetzung aus, wie Kajjo.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Es gibt das Adjektiv "vertraut". Wenn man mit etwas vertraut ist, ist es einem wohlbekannt. (Nicht einfach nur bekannt.)


Unstrittig. Diese mögliche Verwechslung war der Anlass für den Thread.



Hutschi said:


> Es ist nicht die Marke, der am meisten vertraut wird, sondern die, die am vertrautesten ist.


Eben. Meine Güte!

Gemeint ist aber die andere Bedeutung. Und das ist ganz sicher, weil wir wissen, aus welchem englischen Original es übersetzt wurde.

Persil hat ja nun auf der eigenen Website auch manchmal "vertrauenswürdigste" verwendet, um den Fehler nicht zu wiederholen.


Hutschi said:


> Ich gehe nicht von einer Fehlübersetzung aus, wie Kajjo.


Das ist keine Theorie von mir, sondern 100%ig sicher.

_most trusted
=der am meisten vertraut wird_

Gemeint ist nicht "vertraut sein" im Sinne von "best known / very familiar".


----------



## Hutschi

Ich denke, man kann es nur falsch interpretieren, wenn man es als Übersetzung betrachtet.
In Deutsch ist es sehr eindeutig.

Bei Werbung wird oft keine Übersetzung sondern eine dem Zielpublikum angepasste Form verwendet.
Warum soll ich etwas übersetzen, wenn es eine bessere Werbung gibt?

---
Ich stelle aber fest, dass wir übereinstimmen, dass es keine Übersetzung (im Sinne einer korrekten Übersetzung) aus dem Englischen ist.
Du betrachtest es als Fehlübersetzung - ich als eigenständigen deutschen Satz.
Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, stimmen wir darüber überein, dass es eine zulässige deutsche Form ist.

Der Unterschied:
Ich sehe es als eigenständig und Du als Fehlübersetzung. Wenn es eine Übersetzung sein soll, ist sie jedenfalls als wörtliche Übersetzung falsch. Als kulturelle Übersetzung kann sie aber ok sein - darum geht es hier jedoch nicht, da Du diese Möglichkeit implizit bestreitest.


Edit: leicht ergänzt:
Deutschlands meistvertraute Waschmittelmarke - emotional geladen - emotionale Bindung
Deutschlands vertrauenswürdigste Waschmittelmarke - technische Beschreibung - technische Eigenschaften, wie Zuverlässigkeit


----------



## Kajjo

Ich gebe es auf. Die Lage ist 100%ig eindeutig und du verkomplizierst hier völlig unnötig.


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> Die Lage ist 100%ig eindeutig


Danke. Da stimmen wir überein.


Kajjo said:


> du verkomplizierst hier völlig unnötig.


Hier leider nicht, da es ja die eigentliche Frage von Gernot war. Ich versuche, es zu erklären und zu vereinfachen.
Eine Erklärung als (falsche) Übersetzung verkompliziert es.


----------



## Hutschi

Gernot Back said:


> .: Ich kenne sie alle! Wenn jemand oder etwas mit etwas oder jemand anderem vertraut ist, so ist dies kein (Zustands-)Passiv, sondern ein Kopulaverb mit einem prädikativen Adjektiv.


Genau. Aber so steht es nicht in der Werbung. Sie verwendet das Adjektiv "vertraut" in Zusammensetzung mit "meist".
Das macht es implizit zu einem Superlativ, obwohl es grammatisch (syntaktisch) keiner ist.

edit: "syntaktisch" zugefügt.


----------



## Frieder

Hutschi said:


> Es ist nicht die Marke, der am meisten vertraut wird, sondern die, die am vertrautesten ist.


Die Steigerungsformen von _vertraut _– sollte es so etwas überhaupt geben – sind doch: vertraut - vertrauter - am vertrautesten.

_Meistvertraut _kommt da nicht vor. Aber Werbeleute waren schon immer gut darin, neue Begriffe zu erfinden (man denke nur an das mittlerweile schon fast etablierte _unkaputtbar_). Kann man auf diese Weise auch gleich noch einen neuen Anglizismus einführen – um so besser.

Wenn Werbung kommt, schalte ich entweder um oder stumm . Deshalb ist das für mich kein Aufreger.


----------



## Hutschi

Frieder said:


> Die Steigerungsformen von _vertraut _– sollte es so etwas überhaupt geben – sind doch: vertraut - vertrauter - am vertrautesten.


Genau. Deshalb habe ich auch "implizit" geschrieben. Grammatisch-syntaktisch ist es keine Steigerungsform, sondern nur inhaltlich (semantisch).

Aber die Form selbst ist wohlbekannt und auch noch produktiv. (Deshalb stehen auch nicht alle Formen im Duden.)

Beispiele:
meistgesehen
meistbegehrt
meistbewundert
meistbeteiligt
meistbietend
meistbenützt
meistgebraucht
meistgelesen

mit "meist"=am meisten


----------



## Frieder

Hutschi said:


> Es ist nicht die Marke, der am meisten vertraut wird, sondern die, die am vertrautesten ist.


Aber ich kann doch nicht _am vertrautesten_ mit _meistvertraut_ umschreiben. Ich kann nicht _mehr vertraut_ mit etwas sein, höchstens _besser vertraut_ oder _tiefer vertraut_. Daraus würde _bestvertraut _oder _tiefstvertraut_ folgen.

Wie man es auch drehen mag: Irgendjemand hat sich hier in einer Art und Weise an der deutschen Sprache zu schaffen gemacht, die mir nicht behagt.

Aber wie gesagt: Werbung geht mir sowieso am ...


----------



## Hutschi

"Am meisten vertraut" ist ja lediglich eine (nicht sehr idiomatische) Umschreibung. "Meistvertraut" ist viel besser und wurde deshalb genutzt.

Und: Es geht nicht darum, dass ich mit etwas vertraut bin, sondern dass mir und vielen anderen etwas vertraut ist.

PS: Immerhin sind wir jetzt aber dabei, den Werbeslogan als für sich stehend statt als Fehlübersetzung zu betrachten.


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> Gemeint ist aber die andere Bedeutung.


Auch auf Französisch wird das eindeutig  klar: "Persil, élue marque la plus digne de confiance." = _(wörtlich) _Persil wurde zur Marke erkoren, die am meisten Vertrauen verdient = _die vertrauenwürdigste  Waschmittelmarke cf. _(#6)


----------



## Hutschi

Wir haben also zwei Gruppen:

1. Deutsch, Französisch, Englisch:
vertrauenswürdigste Marke (entsprechende Übersetzungen bzw. Slogans in Englisch und Französisch wurde von anderen beschrieben, ich wiederhole es hier nicht.)

2. Deutsch:
„Deutschlands meistvertraute Waschmittelmarke“

Der Unterschied ist klar:
In 1. wird die Vetrauenswürdigkeit beschrieben (behauptet) 
In 2. wird die Vertrautheit beschrieben (behauptet) 

Es sind zwei  verschiedene Sachen. 2. ist keine Übersetzung von 1. und umgekehrt, wenn man von der Bedeutung ausgeht.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Wir haben also zwei Gruppen:


Der entscheidende Punkt des gesamten Threads ist, dass es nur eine Gruppe gibt und eine der deutschen Versionen eine Dummübersetzung ist, damit es genauso prägnant ist wie im Englischen. Nur dass das nicht funktioniert hat.

Bitte verdrehe nicht Gernots Frage und den ganz eindeutigen Spruch. Immerhin gibt es ja auch auf der Website die längere deutsche Variante. 

Schau dir dir Persil-Website an und erkenne bitte, dass es um Vertrauen in die Marke geht, nicht um Vertrautheit.

Wortverdreherei bringt uns nicht weiter.


----------



## Hutschi

Die Frage war:


Gernot Back said:


> Gerade in der Fernsehwerbung gehört: „Deutschlands meistvertraute Waschmittelmarke“. Was soll das sein?



Das habe ich beantwortet. Natürlich im Rahmen dessen, dass ich annehme, dass der Satz das aussagt, was er aussagt.
Was andere Sätze aussagen, hat damit nichts zu tun.


Dass dieser deutsche Spruch völlig eindeutig ist, darin stimmen wir überein. Ich kann nicht sehen, dass er über Vertrauenswürdigkeit spricht  (edit: außer über die Beziehung, dass Vertrautheit Vertrauenswürdigkeit schafft und umgekehrt). Aber eindeutig ist er.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Dass dieser deutsche Spruch völlig eindeutig ist, darin stimmen wir überein. Ich kann nicht sehen, dass er über Vertrauenswürdigkeit spricht (edit: außer über die Beziehung, dass Vertrautheit Vertrauenswürdigkeit schafft und umgekehrt). Aber eindeutig ist er.


Wie kannst Du das ↑ mit dieser Aussage ↓ vereinbaren?


Hutschi said:


> Ich verstehe es genau andersherum:
> Es gemeint die Waschmittel*marke*, mit der die Leute in Deutschland am meisten vertraut sind.


Für mich war von Anfang an klar, dass von Vertrauenswürdigkeit die Rede ist, die andere Interpretation hielt ich sofort für höchst unwahrscheinlich bzw. für auszuschließen, d.h. dass "meistvertraute" eine grobe Fehlübersetzung ist.
Inzwischen habe ich einen Beleg dafür gefunden, es geht bei "Trusted Brand" nämlich um ein internationales, von Reader's Digest verliehenes Qualitätssiegel


> Reader’s Digest erhebt das Markenvertrauen von Konsumenten in Deutschland seit 2001 jährlich. In der aktuell vorliegenden, zusammen mit dem Aachener Institut Dialego erstellten *Studie „Trusted Brand 2022“* wurde das aktuelle Markenvertrauen untersucht und die vertrauenswürdigsten Marken in Deutschland ermittelt."
> Trusted Brand 2022. Reader‘s Digest-Studie der vertrauenswürdigsten Marken Deutschlands – ndion


das normalerweise mit "vertrauenswürdigste Marke" übersetzt wird.


----------



## Hutschi

Es ging um die Bedeutung von:


Gernot Back said:


> „Deutschlands meistvertraute Waschmittelmarke“. Was soll das sein?


Es ging nicht um die Übersetzung von 


JClaudeK said:


> Wie kannst Du das ↑ mit dieser Aussage ↓ vereinbaren?
> 
> Für mich war von Anfang an klar, dass von Vertrauenswürdigkeit die Rede ist, die andere Interpretation hielt ich sofort für höchst unwahrscheinlich bzw. für auszuschließen, d.h. dass "meistvertraute" eine grobe Fehlübersetzung ist.
> Inzwischen habe ich einen Beleg dafür gefunden, es geht bei "Trusted Brand" nämlich um ein internationales, von Reader's Digest verliehenes Qualitätssiegel
> 
> das normalerweise mit "vertrauenswürdigste Marke" übersetzt wird.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Es ging um die Bedeutung von: [„Deutschlands meistvertraute Waschmittelmarke“]


Und genau darüber gibt es keine einheitliche Meinung. _Dieser deutsche Spruch_ ist nicht _völlig eindeutig_.

Edit:
Die eigentliche Frage lautet:


Gernot Back said:


> „Vertrauen“ ist im Deutschen ein intransitives Verb. _Man vertraut jemande__m_ oder _einer Sache_. Ein Passiv von „vertrauen“ wie im Englischen (_This detergent brand is trusted by most consumers in Germany_) gibt es im Deutschen nicht! Es kann deshalb auch in diesem Sinne keine „meistvertraute Waschmittelmarke Deutschlands“ geben, oder wie seht ihr das?


----------



## διαφορετικός

Gernot Back said:


> Vertrauen“ ist im Deutschen ein intransitives Verb. _Man vertraut jemande__m_ oder _einer Sache_. Ein Passiv von „vertrauen“ wie im Englischen (_This detergent brand is trusted by most consumers in Germany_) gibt es im Deutschen nicht! Es kann deshalb auch in diesem Sinne keine „meistvertraute Waschmittelmarke Deutschlands“ geben, oder wie seht ihr das?


Ich glaube schon, dass es ein Passiv von "vertrauen" gibt: "Mir wurde vertraut."
Gegen die adjektivische Verwendung (des passiv gemeinten Partizips Perfekt) spricht aber ...

... die Existenz des echten Adjektivs "vertraut", mit dem man es verwechseln kann.
Dagegen könnte man aber argumentieren, dass man es dank dem Präfix "meist-" nun nicht mehr verwechselt, denn man weiss ja, dass die Steigerungsform von "vertraut" "vertrautest" lautet.
Andererseits ist es natürlich unschön, dass man das "falsche" "vertraut" nicht wie üblich steigern könnte. P.S.: Falsch, Zustandspassiv steigert man nicht unbedingt auf die übliche Art.


... vermutlich auch die Dativ-Form ("man vertraute *mir*" / "*mir* wurde vertraut") des Objekts.


----------



## Kajjo

διαφορετικός said:


> Ich glaube schon, dass es ein Passiv von "vertrauen" gibt: "Mir wurde vertraut."


Ja, es gibt das Vorgangspassiv, aber kein dem Englischen analoges Zustandspassiv a la "mir ist vertraut".


----------



## Hutschi

JClaudeK said:


> _Dieser deutsche Spruch_ ist nicht _völlig eindeutig_.


Das stimmt. Ich hatte es bereits geschrieben. "Völlig eindeutig" bezog sich auf "meistvertraute".

"Deutschlands meistvertraute Waschmittelmarke" ist mehrdeutig und kann bedeuten:

- Die den  Deutschen meistvertraute Waschmittelmarke (wenn es sich auf die Bürger Deutschlands bezieht)
- Die meistvertraute Waschmittelmarke aus Deutschland (Wenn es sich um das Verhältnis zu anderen Ländern handelt)

Es geht darum, was einem meistvertraut ist.

PS: Es haben mehrere darauf hingewiesen, dass es nicht bedeuten kann: _Die Waschmittelmarke, der man am meisten vertraut._
2. PS:_ Vertrauenswürdig_ kann es aus syntaktischen Gründen nicht bedeuten: 


Kajjo said:


> _most trusted
> =der am meisten vertraut wird_



Das ist nicht "meistvertraut" im gegebenen Wortlaut.
Wie Kajo und andere richtig beschrieben: "Waschmittelmarke Deutschlands, der am meisten vertraut wird" bedeutet nicht "Deutschlands meistvertraute Waschmittelmarke" und umgekehrt.


----------



## Gernot Back

Vielen Dank für alle eure Beiträge. Ich habe den Persil-Slogan übrigens heute auch dem _Verein Deutsche Sprache e. V._, in dem ich seit zwei Jahren Mitglied bin, zur Aufnahme in den Aglizismenindex empfohlen. Interessanterweise handelt es sich ja hier um einen grammatischen und keinen lexikalischen Anglizismus.


----------



## Hutschi

Hallo, Gernot,
ich zweifle daran, dass es ein Anglizismus ist.
Es ist weder eine Übernahme noch eine Übersetzung.

Woran erkennst Du, dass es ein Anglizismus ist?

Viele Grüße von Bernd


----------



## Gernot Back

Hutschi said:


> Woran erkennst Du, dass es ein Anglizismus ist?


Daran habe ich keinen Zweifel, es heißt ja „most trusted brands“ und nicht „most familiar brands“:
TRUSTED BRANDS 2021 - Readers Digest


----------



## Hutschi

Ich sehe es dort nicht.
Ich habe auch die Suchfunktion verwendet. Es sind andere Werbeslogans dort vorhanden.
Dort steht nur etwas über vertrauenswürdige, nichts über vertraute Marken.


----------



## Gernot Back

Hutschi said:


> Ich sehe es dort nicht.


Doch, als Waschmittel steht „Persil“ unter den „trusted brands“ an letzter Stelle auf Platz 20 in der Liste.


----------



## Hutschi

Bedeutet das "vertraute Marke"?
Alle sagten, es bedeute "vertrauenswürdige Marke" bzw. "Marke, der man vertraut".
Ist das falsch?
Ich bin nur L2-Sprecher in Englisch.


----------



## elroy

trusted brands = Marken, denen man vertraut


----------



## wildan1

Gernot Back said:


> Doch, als Waschmittel steht „Persil“ unter den „trusted brands“ an letzter Stelle auf Platz 20 in der Liste.


Aber am Ende der 60. Jahren (als ich in Deutschland zum ersten Mal als Austauschstudent einen Kurs im Goethe-Institut besuchte, um Deutsch besser zu lernen) hörte man in den Persil-Reklamen im Fernsehen „Weisser gibt es nicht!"

Auch wenn unsere Lehrerin hatte uns schon gesagt, dass solche Adjektive wie Farben keine komparativen Forme hätten, doch haben wir diese Reklamen erwähnt!


----------



## Alemanita

Hallo wildan1,

es tut mir sehr leid, deine Erinnerungen an das schöne Deutschland Ende der 60er korrigieren zu müssen. Der Slogan war:

»Dash wäscht so weiß, weißer geht's nicht.«

Pulver verschossen

_Am weitesten fiel jedoch Procter & Gamble nach einem brillanten Start zurück. 1963/64 bauten die Seifensieder aus Cincinnati bei Worms eine Fabrik und erwarben die Bopparder Rei-Werke. Als Verkaufsförderer engagierten sie die deutsche Filiale der drittgrößten Werbeagentur der Welt, Young & Rubicam. Für 14 Millionen Mark hämmerten die Amerikaner den deutschen Hausfrauen zwischen Alpen und Nordsee den Slogan ein: »Dash wäscht so weiß, weißer geht's nicht.«

Jeden vierten Haushalt in der Bundesrepublik versorgten Dash-Kolonnen mit Gratispackungen. Den Händlern blätterten Procters Außendienst-Männer Dollarbanknoten als Einführungsrabatt auf den Tisch, Der Erfolg blieb nicht aus: Deutsche Waschfrauen wurden zu Dash-Frauen. Auf Anhieb eroberte Procters Pulver 15 Prozent vom Markt, später sogar 18 Prozent. Das damalige *Persil 59 (Slogan: »Das beste Persil, das es je gab"*) büßte von 30 Prozent Marktanteil ein Drittel ein._


----------

